# Savage 220



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like I will be getting a Savage 220F that I have been wanting for a while. I want to put a quality, affordable scope on it. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

slowroller said:


> Looks like I will be getting a Savage 220F that I have been wanting for a while. I want to put a quality, affordable scope on it. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


I put one of the $169.00 Nikon ProStaff 3x9x40 on my savage 220. I lucked out & got a camo one that matched the pattern on my stock.

http://www.opticsbestbuy.com/NIKON-Prostaff-Rifle-Scope-3-9x40.html

My son has taken 2 deer:!:! this season with only 2 shots, one at 75 yards and the other at close to 125 yards. 

That savage shoots dead on flat right to the kill zone with 3" federal polymer tipped barnes expander sabots. It's pretty much a high power rifle when it comes down to it.

I really like the Nikon & it comes with a lifetime warranty.

Fish


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I like that same scope Fish_Heads using. love NiKon Scopes for the price you cannot beat them.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

slowroller said:


> Looks like I will be getting a Savage 220F that I have been wanting for a while. I want to put a quality, affordable scope on it. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


Or you could just spend the big $$ and get one of these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvbyAcYjzlc&feature=youtu.be&noredirect=1


I'm sure the savings you get from not wasting ammo [email protected] that it will pay for itself in 100 deer seasons or so !


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

This is my first year using the savage 220 and i can honestly say a deer killing machine!! I put a leupold rifleman 3-9 on it and shoot those federal trophy copper 3" 275 grain sabots and what a tack driver. It sure beats the hell out of my shoulder seperating 870 12 ga.!!!


----------

